# Steelhead mounts



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish. Who did the mount?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fishfighter said:


> nice fish. Who did the mount?


Thanks. I did the mounts. It's a lifelong hobby of mine.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Wow, awesome! You ever do the coffee table thing?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

99% of trout/salmon mounts i see are unrealistic to me, these are in the other 1%!! Great looking fish. After seeing your pictures around the site here i am hoping i can get you a giant gator to put on the wall for me!!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

MuskyDan said:


> Wow, awesome! You ever do the coffee table thing?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Thank you. I am a "KISS" kind of guy so I never got into fancy dioramas, habitats, coffee tables, etc. I've done a lot of stringer mounts but that's as far away from a simple wall mount as I ever got.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful job!


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Very Nice......... Do you have a website or anything I can keep around in case I get another big en?


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very Nice

Do you do work for anyone or are these just fish that were mounted for close friends. May be interested in having one doen in the future.....providing I catch one...lol.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. I certainly didn't post the fish to advertise because almost all of the fish I get to mount come from the good fishermen in my family and from some close friends. This is one of my favorite hobbies.

I do advocate real fish (skin) mounts because when a fisherman shows his mounted trophy to others he can say with pride *"I caught that one!"* 

There are some _professional_ fish taxidermists in MI who do a superb job, and if I can help anyone hook up (pun intended) with such an artist I will be glad to do so.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Dfjish, those r some mighty fine mounts, for someone that does it for a hobby.I've seen quite a few fish mounts in my day, n have one done by a award winning taxidermist (my friend paul) Looking at your mounts i would think there's money to be made, or maybe some awards for your work, down the road. I wish i had your talent.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

riverbob said:


> Dfjish, those r some mighty fine mounts, for someone that does it for a hobby.I've seen quite a few fish mounts in my day, n have one done by a award winning taxidermist (my friend paul) Looking at your mounts i would think there's money to be made, or maybe some awards for your work, down the road. I wish i had your talent.


Thank you very much. Unfortunately, "Down the road" for an oldtimer like me inevitably means *"down hill."*


----------

